# UK Passport Holder crossing the border from Vancouver to the US



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

We are in Vancouver for some time and wish to drive down to Seattle. Both of us hold British passports and did not enter Canada through the US beforehand. I understand we will require a visa for entry to the US and having read various internet pages wonder if it is worth the hassle. Any advise welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have status in Canada?


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you have status in Canada?


Hi,

No, I am here to steer through an academic project with UBC and do not require a visa. I still have legal alien status in the US but my husband does not. So I imagine we are tourists!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

As a UK passport holder, you should apply for an ESTA visa... It will allow you multiple visits to the USA (according to tourist visa rules) and is good for two years.

One word of caution... if/when you cross into the USA by car, you are subject to a USD $6 fee... not sure why, but that's how it is... when my then fiancé (now husband) came to visit me in North Delta last July, he was charged the fee when we went down to Seattle for the day. 

No additional fee is payable if you go to the USA by air... i.e. if you see a cheapie package for a mini-break to Las Vegas or decide to spend some time in Hawaii this winter, you won't be charged.

Have fun!


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As a UK passport holder, you should apply for an ESTA visa... It will allow you multiple visits to the USA (according to tourist visa rules) and is good for two years.
> 
> One word of caution... if/when you cross into the USA by car, you are subject to a USD $6 fee... not sure why, but that's how it is... when my then fiancé (now husband) came to visit me in North Delta last July, he was charged the fee when we went down to Seattle for the day.
> 
> ...


Thank you, had not thought of Hawaii but will now. Cheers,


----------

